# Fitness/food tracking iPad apps?



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

The hubby and I are starting P90X next week and I'm looking for a good iPad app to track food/meals and possibly exercise (since the workouts are specific DVDs, I'm not as interested in the fitness aspect of the app).  Any recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## lindakc (Sep 11, 2010)

I haven't used it myself but have several acquaintences who rave about Lose It! which is a free ap for tracking food consumption.  You'll probably find others if you search iTunes app store under the category of health.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I use Fat Secret. I like it.

Hubby and I just started My Fitness Coach. I survived two sessions already. Quantity and type is going hand-in-hand with the exercise. Good luck to all of us!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Not an app, but Calorie Count is good and has a good mobile version.


----------



## ellie (Feb 9, 2009)

Ditto on the Lose It app... I've used it for a couple years now and I notice it REALLY helps me counting calories in what I am eating.  

There is also CHunterLite which is an app that if you are stuck eating out, lists most major "fast food" restaurants with calories and helps you pick the least of the evils.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

You have to subscribe, but the Weight Watchers iPhone app and website is fantastic. Unfortunately, though, the website does use flash so it's had to use on the iPad. It tracks food and exercise beautifully.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm using the iPhone WW app on my iPad and I would rate it as good.  It probably is better on the iPhone, as one of the things I don't like about it is the appearance on the iPad.  It's easy to use, and the food logger works well.  I don't use the website much, but every now and then, there's something that can only be done from the website, and as hsuthard says, it uses flash so I have to go off to the computer.

You can use some of the WW app without subscribing, but to use the tracking, you have to be subscribed to either WW online ($16.95/month) or the Weight Watchers monthly pass.

I do wish it would let me track carbs as well as points, as I'm supposed to track my carbs...and I don't want to have to enter data twice.

Betsy


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks, everyone!  I'll check out all of your recommendations.  I apologize for not responding sooner -- I was at the Consumer Electronics Show this past week and just got back into town, and I'm working on getting caught up/getting the feeling back in my legs & feet!  So much walking...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Tap&Track is a good one, as is My Fitness Pal


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2010)

I use PT 90 to track P90x. It's iphone only, but I use it on my iPad in small mode. 

I use MyNetDiary to track food - great because it can be synced to internet/iphone. I also really like the Livestrong app for iphone and iPad.


----------

